# Outdoor Emersed



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to share some photos of my mini aquatic plant nursery. This is located outdoors where the plants only get an hour of direct sun and around 12 hrs of indirect sun light.

Photos below were taken right after plants were placed in topsoil.

Micro swords and a couple of Strictas at the top of the photo.



Sunset hygrophila and Ludwigia glandulosa



Plants are currently doing well. Stems are straight now and looking very healthy. I'll take more photos of the other plants - mostly Hygrophila corymbosa (?)


----------



## BadBob (Jun 4, 2011)

I recently moved some plants outside that got way to tall for the humidity dome I had them in indoors. They are in pretty much the same situation but in a 29 gallon aquarium. I was a bit afraid that they would get to hot in the direct sunlight but so far they are doing well.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I have about 15-20 species outside in full Texas sun. You'd be surprised what can survive even when temps soar.

~ Adam


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Here are additional photos:

Newly planted Hygrophila Corymbosa



An experiment on which substrate these Hygrophila Corymbosas will grow best:

from left to right

1. Mixture of compost and topsoil (1:5)

2. Pure Compost (Dried)

3. Pure topsoil



Hydrophila polysperma 'Sunset' are looking great. About a week old.



Ludwigia Glandulosas



A group picture


All of the plants are showing signs of steady growth. I'm off to get more plants by the weekend.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi tonnakpil
that a great area for your emmerse setup. They seen to grow well.
I think you will have big bunch of them soon.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

That's awesome!.. I wanted to try that but I haven no idea which of my plants to do it with


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks TS168. Sure hope that they grow well enough.

Hi Charrr,

I started with researching which plants can grow emersed. Apparently, most plants can. I think it also helps living in a tropical country. There's also a thread in here to guide you through in an indoor set up. Emersed culture is much more exciting for me, as the tanks i have are all NPT. 

I say, take that first step. Good luck! 

BTW, most of my pots have water level slightly above the soil. I tried having the water just below the soil and plants are wilting, maybe because of the heat.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

tonnakpil said:


> Thanks TS168. Sure hope that they grow well enough.
> 
> Hi Charrr,
> 
> ...


I've stepped in to the emersed culture about a month now! Things always looked like they were dying at first... But it's now shooting beautifully hopefully I can get a pic tomorrow as it's in my balcony...

I emersed some downoi, s repens a buce some a reineckii and some crypts... Wendtii and spiralis 

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Some photo updates after about 1.5 months.
































































Added some new Plants as well.




























More photos to come.


----------

